# Null and Dynastia callout thread.



## somefaggyretard (Apr 1, 2017)

It has become very clear to me with this shadman drama that both @Null and @Dynastia are pedophile trannies due to their statements on drawn child porn. These users should apologize for their statements and oust all pedophiles out of kiwifarms. If not we should abandon this website and make our own, without pedophiles.
@MarvinTheParanoidAndroid and @autism420 stand with me, and I'm sure many others once they know of Null's and Dynastia's behavior.
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/is-shadman-a-lolcow-ask-kumatora.29619/page-8#post-2163425
Link to the post in question.


----------



## RI 360 (Apr 1, 2017)

lol


----------



## autism420 (Apr 1, 2017)

Who cares lol


----------



## HG 400 (Apr 1, 2017)

somefaggyretard said:


> It has become very clear to me with this shadman drama that both @Null and @Dynastia are pedophile trannies



Everybody has known we're pedophile trannies for years you are just embarrassing yourself now.


----------



## Deadpool (Apr 1, 2017)

Good to know not wanting the site to become a pearl clutching hive of vigilantism equals pedophilac transgenderism. My advice is op goes back to laughing at cows and stops acting like one.


----------



## Florence (Apr 1, 2017)

somefaggyretard said:


> It has become very clear to me with this shadman drama that both @Null and @Dynastia are pedophile trannies due to their statements on drawn child porn. These users should apologize for their statements and oust all pedophiles out of kiwifarms. If not we should abandon this website and make our own, without pedophiles.
> @MarvinTheParanoidAndroid and @autism420 stand with me, and I'm sure many others once they know of Null's and Dynastia's behavior.
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/is-shadman-a-lolcow-ask-kumatora.29619/page-8#post-2163425
> Link to the post in question.


Wow, what an accurate username!


----------



## captn_kettle (Apr 2, 2017)

We already have threads on both null and dynastia.

Try harder captain try hard.


----------



## drain (Apr 2, 2017)

calm down @somefaggyretard


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Apr 2, 2017)

Everyone knows that Null jacks off to neko shota every day, that's not even a secret.


----------



## somefaggyretard (Apr 2, 2017)

DrainRedRain said:


> calm down @somefaggyretard


DONT TELL ME TO CALM DOWN YOU PEDO TRANNY


----------



## somefaggyretard (Apr 2, 2017)

@DrainRedRain

edit: o quoting someone already pings them doesnt it fuk im autistic


----------



## drain (Apr 2, 2017)

somefaggyretard said:


> @DrainRedRain
> 
> edit: o quoting someone already pings them doesnt it fuk im autistic



yes you are


----------



## Jill Kews (Apr 2, 2017)

lol calm down


----------



## Sailor_Jupiter (Apr 2, 2017)

I came home one day and was disappointed to find that my sister had polygamously married both @Null and @Dynastia.  She's working on a Kiwi Farm harem!  She says @CatParty is next. 

Mother is so disappointed!


----------



## SuicideIsPainless (Apr 7, 2017)

somefaggyretard said:


> DONT TELL ME TO CALM DOWN YOU PEDO TRANNY



How's your AIDS doing Donny?


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Apr 16, 2017)

@somefaggyretard

Thanks for telling everyone what they already know.


----------



## Zarkov (Apr 21, 2017)

...so what's an abbo ?


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Apr 25, 2017)

WhatNemesisMeans said:


> ...so what's an abbo ?



One half of a comedy duo from the 1940s, most well known for routines like "Who's on First?"


----------

